# whats your #1 color of flicker shad for walleye



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just curious what color you prefer for trolling flicker shad for eyes. I think fire tiger is my top color. then silver/blk.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I use Flicker Minnows & Shad alot on Erie and my biggest Erie walleye (12 lb 9 oz) came on a Slick Sunset Flicker Shad.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Silver and blue back for inland, anything purple on erie


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Slick purple Bengal for Erie !


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

Seaturd said:


> View attachment 228738
> 
> 
> I use Flicker Minnows & Shad alot on Erie and my biggest Erie walleye (12 lb 9 oz) came on a Slick Sunset Flicker Shad.


I've done the best on the same 3 you marked. They also have one called Uncle Rico that I want to give a try. What's the most popular size on Erie? I think I have been running #7's all the time.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

68bucks said:


> I've done the best on the same 3 you marked. They also have one called Uncle Rico that I want to give a try. What's the most popular size on Erie? I think I have been running #7's all the time.


 I can't remember the actual Berkley number but they are 4" long on the body of the lure and 5.5" with the lip included. I've usually got a 2 oz in-line weight 6' in front of them to help them get down to fish deeper than 20'.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Size 11's is the largest size minnows and the best for Erie..... Although I have done well with the large Flicker shad also


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bluegill works pretty good in mosquito.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Racy Shad for inland.....


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Black silver, that being said I'm constantly changing. Always buy in pairs, if something's hot you'll have a twin to throw on another line. For you guys that run minnows allot, do you find yourself tuning them more than the shads? I've had luck with the minnows but for me they seem to run sideways way more than the shads. Maybe it's something I'm doing wrong but I rarely use them now because of it.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I've noticed the minnows tend to need more tuning than the shads even right out of the box. More so at higher trolling speeds. ( 1.8 and higher). But both baits tend to get knocked out of tune easily. And after to much tuning you may as well take the hooks off if they aren't junk just in case.... and throw the rest away


----------

